# Aloe vera liquid



## LuciePC (Apr 22, 2019)

Hi!
In a few recipes I found on the net, it is asking, for ex., 3 Tbsp of liquid aloe vera. Is liquid aloe vera the same as aloe vera juice? I don’t make enough soaps to justify the purchase of liquid aloe vera. Can I substitute aloe vera gel instead maybe in a lesser quantity? thank you for your help!


----------



## earlene (Apr 22, 2019)

For Melt & Pour soap?  I don't think I'd add it to MP at all.


----------



## Andrew (Apr 22, 2019)

you want to use liquid aloe vera/aloe vera juice.  don't use gel as it has the juice plus a gelling agent.  you can also use powder.


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 22, 2019)

I wouldn’t use it in MP. I would be concerned with it getting moldy. I use 100% Aloe gel on occasion in CP it works well and no issues.


----------



## lsg (Apr 23, 2019)

You might try 1/8 tsp of aloe vera extract PPO.  Since goat's milk and other botanicals can be used in M&P soap, why not aloe extract.


----------



## Andrew (Apr 23, 2019)

I have never done melt and pour, but really do like the aloe vera 100x powder from Bulk Apothecary.   one part powder to 99 part water reconstitutes juice so you can play with how much powder you want without really changing the melt and pour consistency.


----------



## penelopejane (Apr 23, 2019)

Andrew said:


> I have never done melt and pour, but really do like the aloe vera 100x powder from Bulk Apothecary.   one part powder to 99 part water reconstitutes juice so you can play with how much powder you want without really changing the melt and pour consistency.


The problem is that breathing changes M&P soap consistency. 

I wouldn’t use it in M&P.


----------



## LilianNoir (Apr 25, 2019)

There are some aloe vera MP bases out there. Bulk Apothecary and Brambleberry carry them.


----------

